# Bryn Mawr (Ludwigs Corner) show 6/15-6/16



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

A few from the 15th (I got there late >:[ )



























Now from the 16th.


















Probably the most photogenic dog in existence. My friends girl - Lola.














































<continued>


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

This guy was just chillin' there peekin' around at me - I was forced to take one of the cutest picture ever.


















<3 love.










<continued>


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Now for some of the Siberians.



























My friend won her first Best of Breed with her girl Lola for a 5 point major!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely photos! Thanks for sharing. Wish I had known about the show; I'm not too far from there.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow...such beautiful dogs! I think my favorite picture, though, is the great dane leaning against his handler.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Lovely photos! Thanks for sharing. Wish I had known about the show; I'm not too far from there.


You should add me on Facebook (if you have it) and when I find out about shows I can inform you! I'm not often on DF because I have zero time! I have a list of shows coming up in july/august I'm hoping to go to that are all like an hour to an hour and a half away from me. Maybe you can make one? 



packetsmom said:


> Wow...such beautiful dogs! I think my favorite picture, though, is the great dane leaning against his handler.


 I -love- that picture! Those were the types of things I was hoping to capture when I got this camera and started really getting out to the shows!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Niraya said:


> You should add me on Facebook (if you have it) and when I find out about shows I can inform you! I'm not often on DF because I have zero time! I have a list of shows coming up in july/august I'm hoping to go to that are all like an hour to an hour and a half away from me. Maybe you can make one?


I think I sent you a friend request. I'm Gloria Chipotle (because I don't use my real name online )


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH THAT'S YOU! I was like "who the hell?!"

In other news - I hit the decline button by accident lol and haven't figured out how to add you again! Shoot me a message and maybe it will correct itself


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Niraya said:


> I -love- that picture! Those were the types of things I was hoping to capture when I got this camera and started really getting out to the shows!


My husband lived with two danes for a while, so I'm familiar with their famous lean.  I see a lot of love in that picture, with him leaning on her and her arm around him. It gives me the warm fuzzies!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> My husband lived with two danes for a while, so I'm familiar with their famous lean.  I see a lot of love in that picture, with him leaning on her and her arm around him. It gives me the warm fuzzies!


Yes! I love that lean! I really -really- love Danes but they're just... a lot of dog. lol. The picture with the tan Dane...I actually ended up talking with his owner and I had said "Boy, that's a lot of dog!" to which she smiled and replied to me "I think these guys (Siberian Huskies) are a lot of dog!". We had a chuckle over that and ended up talking for a few minutes afterwards. It was very nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely photos. Congrats to your friend.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Just tried again  FB used to let you include a message with a friend request - that option seems to have disappeared. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

We have achieved victory! 

And thank you, Chaos!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I know the handler (wearing the pink hat) with the Harle dane leaning on her.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I know the handler (wearing the pink hat) with the Harle dane leaning on her.


I knew you would  I recognize her from handling a different dane.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I knew you would  I recognize her from handling a different dane.


Yeah she handled James, my friend's co-owned dane, who was number 1 a few years ago.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are all beautiful dogs, but that Basenji is to DIE FOR. Tight tail and lovely head. I'm in love. haha 
Thanks for uploading all these great photos.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah she handled James, my friend's co-owned dane, who was number 1 a few years ago.


Ah, yes! James! Who's the Harle dane she has now, do you know?



Damon'sMom said:


> They are all beautiful dogs, but that Basenji is to DIE FOR. Tight tail and lovely head. I'm in love. haha
> Thanks for uploading all these great photos.


Thank you! That Basenji was amazingly cute! I ended up talking with her owner for a little while - she used to handle Siberian Huskies and was trying to convince her husband to get one (she was in love with Lola)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Ah, yes! James! Who's the Harle dane she has now, do you know?


I don't know who she has.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

So many gorgeous huskies! Lovelove.

I appreciated the afghan hound pictures. That's one breed I somehow missed at the UKC Premier last weekend. And the basenji is super cute!


----------

